# Another kitchen cabinet thread thread



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Not to make the whole picture section a wash of cabinets lol... Started this one last Tuesday and wrapped it up today. We didn't do inside the boxes this time.. New hardware was installed yesterday...kitchen is still not 100 % finished but paint wise it's done.. Here are some before, during and after shots


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry meant for picture forum feel free to move it


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking work! As usual.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bubble wrap eh? Sprayed out bases today myself. We install doors tomorrow.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Bubble wrap, great idea!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We buy big rolls of foam. 1/16" thick.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

DeanV said:


> We buy big rolls of foam. 1/16" thick.


I was going to use laminate floor underlay but the bubble wrap I saw at the store and thought it might be just a bit thicker worked great no damage on any doors through delivery


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Some better finished shots


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh that pops nice with the yeller on the walls!:thumbup:
You cabinet guys are MonsterS!

We usually do 1/year but I'd like to do more.
Planning on marketing that service via select direct mail and website come Jan/Feb (yeah, I know it's about 2 months late for this years interior season!).

Did you do a color consult for this kitchen?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful Work!
Love that bench seat.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Danahy said:


> Beautiful Work!
> Love that bench seat.


That won't be white for long.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Monstertruck said:


> That won't be white for long.


Lol no they are having cushions made as we speak !


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Monstertruck said:


> Oh that pops nice with the yeller on the walls!:thumbup:
> You cabinet guys are MonsterS!
> 
> We usually do 1/year but I'd like to do more.
> ...


I did spend a fair bit of time guiding them with colours.. we went through 3 different colour wheels.. she originally wanted yellow.. I talked her out of yellow and into the gold tone... she was having some sort of yellow but I was happy we had this colour to work with instead of the bright yellow.. The cabinet colour took some work as well.. we ended up using Dulux colour Arizona White. 

The first colour was about half tinted Arizona white, but wasn't rich enough.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Are u spraying the boxes?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Danahy said:


> Are u spraying the boxes?


Nope brush and roll with microfibres


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking good! What systems, products, primers, etc. did you use?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Looking good! What systems, products, primers, etc. did you use?


pretty thankless job really lol

Remove hardware
Clean dirt
Sand doors 
Clean with spirits
Prime 1 coat Zinser BIN
Sand
Wipe clean
Finish backs 2 coats 1 day drytime between
Flip, Finish Fronts and edges 2 coats
Dry
Pack with bubble wrap
Deliver and reinstall

While all that was going on we were on site doing the boxes in place, same method, just way quicker. We did drawers onsite as well. 

To date we are still brush and rolling these. This was the nicest set we have done. I really want to start getting more and more into these, and these people are very social so I know I will be getting more work out of them. I have already painted for them about 5 times, including their commercial offices, so I know I will be getting referrals like crazy on this job. They have a 30 guest party tomorrow, and this job was just wrapped up 100% today to be ready for it. ...

Oh the finish paint was Dulux Waterborne Alkyd in Semigloss.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

wje said:


> Nope brush and roll with microfibres


Awesome. I spray my boxes but would like to do some with a brush and roller, especially for smaller items like vanities. I just can't seem to find a roller that will lay it down smooth enough. Any chance of posting a pic of the microfiber you're using?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Danahy said:


> Awesome. I spray my boxes but would like to do some with a brush and roller, especially for smaller items like vanities. I just can't seem to find a roller that will lay it down smooth enough. Any chance of posting a pic of the microfiber you're using?


 When I get back to work Monday I will try to remember to snap a pick of one. I have found foam rollers to leave almost zero trace of there ever being a brush or roller on the surface.. they don't hold much paint though, so it is time consuming loading them up ...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Working with the h20/oils I have used we found mohair rollers work well.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Working with the h20/oils I have used we found mohair rollers work well.


I use mohair for bin. But I must have bad luck cause no matter where and what kind of mohair I buy I always get the ones with a speed bump along the glue line.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Danahy said:


> I use mohair for bin. But I must have bad luck cause no matter where and what kind of mohair I buy I always get the ones with a speed bump along the glue line.


The Wooster Red Feather seems pretty good. You need the Wooster whizz style frame. Used it with Advance recently with success. I also get 10 packs of mohair blend 4" naps with the fuzzy ends from SW. Good value and pretty decent.


----------

